# Thermostat Temp



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

What is the thermostat temp on the VG30Es?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> What is the thermostat temp on the VG30Es?


 180 is typical. 190 maybe.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

that ya much I was helping Gohan


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

What? dude what you just said made no sense whatsoever-lol
Im running a 170 degree thermostat


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> What? dude what you just said made no sense whatsoever-lol
> Im running a 170 degree thermostat


 It has to be over a certain temperature so that closed loop will kick in. 170 is just about threshold too low. Over 190 can promote knock in highly boosted cars. 175-180 is just about perfect assuming the cooling system is in general good condition. That's for turbo cars, 190 on a stock NA car is just about right , since the cylinder head temperature stays pretty constant.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I live in FL- the reason why I need your a/c system-lol


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I live in FL- the reason why I need your a/c system-lol


 Don't forget thermostat temp is just the temperature it opens at. Most of the real reason the car gets warm is the thermal load of the cooling system in general , including the radiator. The thermostat just determines how slowly or quickly the car heats up to operating temp. In a climate like yours 170-175 is just about right , but for me that might be too low , you see. Water heats up more slowly up here.(Coolant/water, fluids in general)


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I know, Im just saying


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Don't forget thermostat temp is just the temperature it opens at. Most of the real reason the car gets warm is the thermal load of the cooling system in general , including the radiator. The thermostat just determines how slowly or quickly the car heats up to operating temp. In a climate like yours 170-175 is just about right , but for me that might be too low , you see. Water heats up more slowly up here.(Coolant/water, fluids in general)


Mine gets up to temp in about 3 mins of running during the summer we are a constant high 80s to high 90s and maybe low 100s but during the winter we stay around 40 or 50

Gohan is a user here and I am helping him get his Z road worthy and I needed the info Todd.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

OHHHHHH, gotcha man- I was like "wtf is he saying- that makes no sense"- I thought you were talking about dragonball Z or something (Not to be confused with Nissan Z-lol)


----------

